# Illustrator CS3 Help - Curved Lines



## samuel791 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi guys, a newbie here from the United Kingdom, Sheffield to be precise.

Just wondering if any of you have any experiance in creating curved lines in Illustrator CS3, as I have tried my hardest to get them to come out, like on the following map (see the link at the bottom of this post), though sadly to no avail.

What I am wanting to do is create curved lines like on the map below and if anyone could help, this would be geat, be even better if say you could create around 15 - 20 at the side of each other, one for the corner curve and one for the diagonal curve... :smile:

The map link is the following: http://www.travelsouthyorkshire.com...17137B9BE/0/SheffieldInterchangeSpiderMap.pdf

I'm wanting to create a map similar to this, though sadly I have no ideato create the curved lines sadly, either in Illustrator CS3 or Fireworks CS3. It would be a great help if someone on here could help me, and even, as I mentioned above, just draw saw 15 - 20 of these all radiating from the same point, as then I could just uses these instead, as a template if you will.

Many thanks in return and I look forward to reading your replies. Think I've posted this request in the correct section, if not, sorry.

Ta,
Sam


----------



## liqwidsilver (Nov 6, 2009)

Curved lines just use the pen tool


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.khulsey.com/adobe_illustrator_paths.html
YouTube - Sessions - Illustrator Basics: Creating Curves
you may find more youtube videos for illustration


----------

